# Maybe it's your favorite piece???



## matanfishov (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello everyone
My name is Matan Fishov and I'm pianist, playing five years in Israel.
I'd like to get opinions on me music section..
And hear what your favorite piece. 
Maybe this?
Thank's.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Too slow for my taste.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Too fast for mine.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Just right for mine.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I think you are very good. As for being too slow, I checked it against Denis Matthews' recording, he was an authority on Beethoven, and you are pretty much the same.
How about giving the boy some sensible support ?


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I love this sonata (I have played the second movement) and I enjoyed your performance of it. Lovely fluid playing for the most part, with good shaping.  You have only been playing for five years?


----------



## matanfishov (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi,
Thanks everyone for the comments, I took my attention.
Yes, I play 5 years.
I'd like to receive additional comments from other people.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Good playing, the phrases are shaped very well, but it was a little too slow for me. Speed it up by maybe 150% an it'll be perfect.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Meaghan said:


> I love this sonata (I have played the second movement) and I enjoyed your performance of it. Lovely fluid playing for the most part, with good shaping.  You have only been playing for five years?


Five years and up to that standard? My piano teacher gave me a Chopin étude last year and I haven't even been learning piano for two years yet. And I haven't even managed to play the first four bars up to speed yet. :lol:


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Good playing, the phrases are shaped very well, but it was a little too slow for me. Speed it up by maybe 150% an it'll be perfect.


Beethoven marks this movement "allegretto" not "allegro" and the thought of a 150% speed increase is laughable.
Eric Harrison has this to say about the sonata's last movement :"....is basically in a subtle, almost fey mood which is so difficult to capture. T he rhythm is gently swinging, though there is a feeling of restlessness in the background ."
I think that Matan has got it just about right and is to be congatulated ,I think he will go far.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I've heard it played faster ...

But still, a great effort.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I keep my opinion. A bit slower would be better.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I've heard it played faster ...
> 
> But still, a great effort.


 Purely out of interest I dug out the recordings by Yves Nat and Solomon, Nat's was extraordinarily beautiful and maybe slightly slower Solomon's about the same--maybe a tad fleeter. They play with more nuance ,but then they would wouldn't they?


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Hm, I think a lot of people play it too fast and we are used to hearing it too fast and expect it that way. I like this tempo.


----------



## matanfishov (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello everyone,
Thank you for the compliments and comments, I took them to my attention.
I know that in theory you would play this movment tempo slower
But I really like it a little faster as I play.
I'd love to read comments from more people.!!


----------

